# Organizing Genie recordings



## c073186 (Feb 7, 2013)

Is there a way to organize Genie recordings by the client that recorded them, so it's more like each person has their own section? Or is it one big list?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

c073186;3178636 said:


> Is there a way to organize Genie recordings by the client that recorded them, so it's more like each person has their own section? Or is it one big list?


It is one list. When using the clients it is just like you are actually using the Genie so there is no distinguishing who recorded what. If you actually have other DVRs, you can specify to display the Local PlayList or the Unified PlayList.

- Merg


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

One big list unfortunately. We've made several requests to give us some sort of organization in the playlist but so far nothing has happened.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Tivo Folders come to mind :scratch:


----------



## wrj (Nov 23, 2006)

c073186 said:


> Is there a way to organize Genie recordings by the client that recorded them, so it's more like each person has their own section? Or is it one big list?


Hopefully, DTV provides this enhancement some day.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

It would be nice if all DVRs had more filters beside *Local* and *All*.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Drucifer said:


> It would be nice if all DVRs had more filters beside *Local* and *All*.


You mean like all the options in "Sort programs by category"? Plenty of filters in there for you.

List > - > Sort programs by category


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

RunnerFL said:


> You mean like all the options in "Sort programs by category"? Plenty of filters in there for you.
> 
> List > - > Sort programs by category


Any addition would be appreciated.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

RunnerFL said:


> You mean like all the options in "Sort programs by category"? Plenty of filters in there for you.
> 
> List > - > Sort programs by category


I don't know what he meant, but for me, I'd like the options to select any individual DVR.

LOCAL
DVR A
DVR B
ALL

(for example)


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

I'd really like the ability to filter the playlist to show only a list of "favorite" shows.


----------



## Starchild (Sep 4, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> I don't know what he meant, but for me, I'd like the options to select any individual DVR.
> 
> LOCAL
> DVR A
> ...


Totally agree with this. I Havel been longing for this option.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Drucifer said:


> Any addition would be appreciated.


Well those filters are already there.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> I don't know what he meant, but for me, I'd like the options to select any individual DVR.
> 
> LOCAL
> DVR A
> ...


He meant filters, which are already there. The rest of us are talking folders, which would be awesome. I'm with you, I'd love to be able to browse by DVR.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

David Ortiz said:


> I'd really like the ability to filter the playlist to show only a list of "favorite" shows.


A custom filter would be a welcome addition.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

First off, I agree that I would love to be able to sort/display recordings by some method more/better than local or all.

However, when you look at DirecTV across the board, Most customers that have a DVR have only one. Some customers have two and in that case they already pretty much can limit/view in a suitable manner (local or all when there are only 2 DVRs is sufficient).

However, extremely few customers have 3 or more DVRs. There simply is not the need to invest time and effort in providing sorting capabilities for those very few situations. That isn't to say that it won't ever happen, but it certainly isn't very high on the to-do list.

I also agree that as storage becomes greater, and more shows are recorded (by different family members), even on a single DVR, the ability to sort/categorize in some type of folder layout would really be nice.


----------



## Starchild (Sep 4, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> I don't know what he meant, but for me, I'd like the options to select any individual DVR.
> 
> LOCAL
> DVR A
> ...





carl6 said:


> First off, I agree that I would love to be able to sort/display recordings by some method more/better than local or all.
> 
> However, when you look at DirecTV across the board, Most customers that have a DVR have only one. Some customers have two and in that case they already pretty much can limit/view in a suitable manner (local or all when there are only 2 DVRs is sufficient).
> 
> ...


This household has genie plus 4 other dvrs all whole home connected. The option would be nice.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

RunnerFL said:


> Well those filters are already there.


I do use Genre/Musical for my musicals I save, but the list doesn't show which DVR the recordings are on, nor the date it was recorded, nor can the list be sorted in any way.

But putting the PlayList in alphabetic order and then going into category does help finding dupes.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

carl6 said:


> Some customers have two and in that case they already pretty much can limit/view in a suitable manner (local or all when there are only 2 DVRs is sufficient).


I only have two, but I'd still like an option in addition to LOCAL and ALL. Sometimes I'm at DVR "A", but only want to see the playlist for DVR "B" (because our programs are on A and the kids are on B), but don't have that ability. If I'm watching from my kids DVR, I don't want to wade through 1TB of kids shows to find mine, and when the kids are viewing from our DVR, in the living room, they shouldn't have to wade through The Walking Dead and Dexter to find Spongebob.


----------



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

I'd like to see a grouping option. I don't mind seeing all recorded programs but it would be nice if the list was grouped by DVR location.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

c073186 said:


> Is there a way to organize Genie recordings by the client that recorded them, so it's more like each person has their own section? Or is it one big list?


Only the current PlayList Options of . . . .

_Sort Programs by Category_
_Change Order of PlayList_
and the really weak _Filter by PlayList_.
It is the last one I wish they improve. Would like individual DVR at least.

And of course, the addition of Folders would be nice.


----------

